# Tips for scorpion hunting in north Florida?



## natebugman (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been out hunting scorpions with a blacklight in north central Florida (Gainesville area) and have had no luck so far. Can anyone give me some tips? When is the best time to look? Best areas to look in? Near trees or buildings? On open ground? Near water?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jun 29, 2009)

If ya come a little more south to Ocala where I live I will take you and and go scorpion hunting in the woods. We have great spots around here.  I have more luck in the day time personally but you are suppose to go at night.  I wouldn't go at night around here due to the bears but some areas you can.  I catch any where from 5-15 when it doesn't rain but after a good rain I catch 20-30 when the scorpions come out of the ground into the bark to keep from getting wet and what not. Usually dead pine trees are and oaks.  Peel back the bark and they are under the bark. It doesn't matter if it is by water or not.  There are two types of scorpions here in FL which are C. Hentzi and C. Gracilis which of the two is harder to find.

Kris


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 30, 2009)

I went to school at UF way back when and have a friend up in Archer that sees C.gracilis on his deck all too often from what he said. Actually he is a UPD officer at UF - Tim Peck.

John
];')


----------



## pandinus (Jun 30, 2009)

3 easy steps on to catch a hundred scorpions anywhere!

Step one: catch a hundred scorpions

step two: see step one

step three: see step two





John


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jun 30, 2009)

It REALLY sucks that Michigan does not have any Scorpions. It gets WAY too cold here. Perhaps if I am in Texas, or someplace where they are native, I could bring back a few "souvenirs".


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jun 30, 2009)

moonless nights or cloud covered moon are the best time to hunt

Direwolf you come to my part of Texas and I'll take you hunting. Maybe we can even talk the wife into letting me run towards Laredo and we can grab some Diplos as well lol


----------



## BelfastScorpion (Jul 3, 2009)

This might be a silly question.  Are there any scorpions in the orlando area of Florida?

I am going there on a holiday next year, and would love to check under a few rocks!

Obviously I can't bring anything home to Northern Ireland, but I would love to observe them in their natural habitat.  Something which I can't do here in Belfast.  We have no scorpions in the wild here.  Rubbish I know!

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## natebugman (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, I tried again...still no luck. I found lots and lots of wolf spiders, termites, earwigs, and large orb weaver spiders, but no scorpions.

Frustrating.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jul 6, 2009)

i have found scorps in florida, tx, and tenessee.  found them in panama city and near jacksonville in northern fl.  found most during the day under bark, logs, trash, debris etc.  have found a few at night w/ flashlights. just keep at it, you will find one.


----------

